# Pipes on Kure Beach



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Does anyone know what the pipes on Kure Beach are for? Can see them on surfchex looking South. I googled and checked Island Gazette, no luck.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Found on google - dune infiltration.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Sounds like the same concept as my neighbor's septic sand filter system. Still sounds like drippings from old leaky truck are being washed out into the beach sand along with a lot of other unhealthy things. Why not pump it all to the back side of the island?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

They reduce storm runoff from going straight to the ocean. Just as Bosco said, it works like a septic field, except the field is under the dunes. Reduces bacteria entering the ocean.
https://www.bae.ncsu.edu/resources/PR-info/subject-brochures/kure-beach-stormwater.pdf


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

If they are finished with the installation of the drain pipes, the tourist should really enjoy having them in their vacation photos. Talk about an eye sore.


----------

